# Missing horse



## Marrissa (Feb 4, 2007)

We've been posting this on other boards, Net Posse, and pillion. Please spread the word around so we can get him home to his owner. He was stolen from their farm in Illinois but you never know where he could end up.

*note to any mods/admin- I wasn't sure where to put this so if this is an inappropriate place please move it to one more suited. Thank you!


----------



## Annaland13 (Oct 28, 2009)

aww, he looks cute, hope ya find him


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

Poor boy. I will keep an eye open for him


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

i hope someone finds him


----------

